# Distri für Athlon 4200+ X2 64?



## Slizzzer (14. September 2007)

Hallo Linuxer!

Ich hab mal wieder versucht Linux zu testen. Dafür habe ich mir 2 Live-CD-Systeme gesaugt.
1. Die Mandriva One x86-64
2. Knoppix

Beide bleiben beim Booten hängen. Ist x86-64 denn nicht die richtige Wahl für die CPU?

Leider habe ich keine Aussagekräftigen Fehlermeldungen. Knoppix bleibt einfach mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm und blinkendem Cursor stehen und Mandriva hängt nach ca 3/4 des Bootvorgangs.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2007)

Ich hab die 4000er-Variante Deiner CPU, und hab darauf erfolgreich Fedora 7 (natuerlich in der 64-Bit-Version) und EasyLFS64  installiert.
Letzteres duerfte aber wohl eher nicht so ganz Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, aber Fedora kann ich nur waermstens empfehlen.

x86_64 ist die richtige Wahl, auch AMD64 und EM64T passen, da x86_64 im Grunde nur ein Oberbegriff fuer diese beiden Implementationen ist, welche sich uebrigens nicht wirklich gross unterscheiden.
IA64 hingegen passt nicht, denn das Itanium.


----------



## Slizzzer (16. September 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Also liegt es nicht an der falschen Version. Stutzig macht mich nur, dass keine Live-CD bei mir läuft. An welchen Komponennten könnte sowas denn hauptsächlich liegen?
Meine Graka ist eine Geforce 7300 GS, welche ich mit 2 Bildschirmen betreibe. Mein Board hat einen nForce-Chipsatz. Könnte eines von denen beieden der Grund sein?

Von Fedora hab ich auch schon gutes gehört. Ich wollte aber erstmal per Live-CD einige Anwendungen testen, bovor ich eine Distri auf die Platte bügle.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. September 2007)

Waren die LiveCDs fuer 64-Bit oder fuer 32-Bit? Die meisten LiveCDs duerften wohl "nur" 32-Bit sein, da diese ja ueberall laufen. Wobei vor allem bei den Distributoren, wie z.B. eben Fedora, die LiveCD auch fuer die entsprechende Architektur sein duerfte (ich muss zugeben dass ich sie nicht getestet hab sondern gleich die DVD genommen und installiert hab  ).

Falls alle getesteten LiveCDs 64-Bit waren probier doch mal eine 32-Bit LiveCD wie z.B. Slax. Ansonsten, falls die getesteten CDs 32-Bit waren probier einfach mal eine echte 64-Bit LiveCD.

Die Treiber fuer nForce sollten kein Problem darstellen da diese nicht mehr als experimentell gekennzeichnet sind. Somit sollten diese eigentlich auf aktuellen LiveCDs verfuegbar sein.


----------



## Slizzzer (29. September 2007)

So, nun reicht's aber wirklich. Habe jetzt nochmal die Standard-Distris veruscht. Auch Slax.
Scheint ein Problem bei den Hotpluging devices zu geben. Was auch immer mir das sagen soll. Auf jedenfall hängt sich Knoppix da auf und Slax auch. Wenn ich Slax mit nohotplug starte, dann komme ich zwar bis zum Login, aber dann geht meine Tastatur nicht 

Mandriva One habe ich ausnahmsweise mal bis zum Start des Xservers bekommen. Meine Graka scheint ebenfalls Probleme zu machen. Ist zwar nur eine simple Geforce 7200GS, aber für Linux anscheinend zu exotisch.

Schade, aber Linux scheint nach wie vor nicht "massentauglich" zu sein. Dann kommt es eben nicht auf meinen Rechner - schade


----------



## Darkhell (29. September 2007)

Soweit ioch weiß sind hotplugging devices sowas wie plug'n'play-geräte unter windoof, und da fällt ja auch die tasta drunter. welchen anschluss hatn deine tasta?


----------



## JohnDoe (30. September 2007)

Hallo,

hast du den Startparameter noapic versucht? Bei mir hat es danach mit Ubuntu geklappt...


----------

